# Fenêtre noire.



## Choconico (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes .

Je vous explique ce que je souhaiterais :

Je voudrais que les fenêtres de Mac OS ( qui sont grises d'origine je vous le rappelle ) soient noire. Un peut comme sur l'interface de PixelMator : http://www.wired.com/images/article/full/2007/10/pixelmator_1000x.jpg

J'ai déjà cherché sur d'autres sites mais je n'ai rien trouver, vous êtes mon seul espoir ><

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Essaye peut-être sur DeviantArt, une recherche avec "ThemePark" comme mot-clef.


----------



## Choconico (17 Juillet 2011)

Et bien c'est à dire que je viens déjà d'essayer Themepark et qu'il ne fonctionne pas :/
J'ai enregistrer un thème comme expliqué dans l'un des tutos épinglés. Après réouverture de ma session, tout est normal, rien a changé .

Merci ^^


----------



## Choconico (25 Juillet 2011)

Pas de réponses ? :/


----------



## iAlexy (26 Juillet 2011)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/207662/obsidian-menu-bar-pour-une-barre-de-menus-plus-discrete

Je sais que Obsian MenuBar permet de mettre la barre de menu en noir, mais pour les fenêtres je n'est pas encore trouvé.


----------



## Choconico (26 Juillet 2011)

Merci bien 

C'est déjà un bon début 

EDIT: Se ne fonctionne que sur Lion et je ne l'ai pas encore :/


----------



## benyhex (27 Juillet 2011)

Pour snow leopard c'est aqua extreme, ça fait la même chose que Obsidian, c'est ce que j'utilise et ça fonctionne nikel http://www.maxthemes.com/


----------



## Choconico (2 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai essayer sur Snow Leopard mais sa n'a pas marché ...
En fait le reste de la barre des menus ( la partie de droite ) ne figurait pas en blanc, du coup je ne savais pas voire l'heure et le reste ...

J'ai maintenant Lion et sa me fait toujours la même chose :/


----------



## benyhex (2 Août 2011)

Oui donc pour mettre tout ça en blanc il te faut IstatMenu :
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/25230/istat-menus


----------

